# Some things advance , some don't !



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

With the technological advances that have happened in this industry in the
last few years it blows me away that some tracks are still allowing the purple
can of wintergreen tire compound. 

Any track that is looking to grow their racer count should seriously consider
this as a major factor.

When your at a track which allows the purple can , you should think about what your breathing and more so what your eyes are absorbing.
I wear contacts and it's twice as bad because they trap the chemicals on the eye. After a few hours you have a splitting head ache and a hangover the next day.

Come on guys ,, lets think more seriously about this,, I'm sure there's plenty more racers that feel the same way but won't speak up.

Just my opinion :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

but I personally won't race where I have to put up with this.


----------



## 69mkitmine (May 31, 2007)

Me either. Totally not worth it. Even if you can tolerate the headache and other side effects, you really should consider the long term harm you're doing on this one.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

I worked for a Automotive / Industrial chemical company for many years and
when you look at the MSDS sheets on what some people are breathing everyday, it's scarey as to the long term affects. 

There's plenty of other products out there. Look into those for safety sake !!


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

NCFRC said:


> I worked for a Automotive / Industrial chemical company for many years and
> when you look at the MSDS sheets on what some people are breathing everyday, it's scarey as to the long term affects.
> 
> There's plenty of other products out there. Look into those for safety sake !!


After looking at the MSDS for Ethyl Alcohol (grain alcohol, booze, beer, wine) and how toxic it is supposed to be I'm a little skeptical the real value of those MSDS.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

OK OK , forget about the MSDS sheets . The bottom line is this crap is 
harmfull to breath , period.

A track with forward thinking wouldn't allow it's use anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

And the newer stuff that smells like lacquer thinner isn't?


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Lacquer Thinner is the main ingrediant in all the products that have a
strong smell. The thing with Lacquer thinner is that it's a fast evaporating
solvent and that's why your clothes are permeated with the smell.
It also attaches it self to an oxygen molecule and you breath it in.

I won't get into endorsing other products but there's plenty of other choices 
available. 

Have a great day :thumbsup:


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

that odor was a big reason why my dad and I quit racing a long time ago. I have recently gotten back into racing and thankfully our local tracks have gone to odorless compounds. I remember back in the day, you would wake up the next morning and feel like you had the worst hangover ever. Everything absorbed that awful smell.  Like I said, about three months ago I got back into racing. I went into the shop and got my old pit box that had some tools in and as soon as I opened it up, I got the biggest whiff of that nasty smell. I don't miss it one bit.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

NCFRC said:


> Lacquer Thinner is the main ingrediant in all the products that have a
> strong smell. The thing with Lacquer thinner is that it's a fast evaporating
> solvent and that's why your clothes are permeated with the smell.
> It also attaches it self to an oxygen molecule and you breath it in.
> ...


No product endorsement needed. Just name some names because I haven't seen one yet that doesn't stink to high heaven in one way or another.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

Well said NCFRC. Not sure if you've been to Plattsburgh's track but they banned Paragon for this season and it's a great! I haven't had to take tylenol one time this year at the track! Also, my parents came to watch for the jeff sears memorial race. The first thing they said was "did they ban that smelly compound?" I was shocked they noticed. They only go to the track once a year. :thumbsup:


----------



## dizzy (Jan 6, 2004)

ALL traction compounds should be banned! that would take care off the problem.


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

dizzy said:


> ALL traction compounds should be banned! that would take care off the problem.


THAT WOULD SURE MAKE FOR SOME INTERESTING RACING...

HOW ABOUT NO BIG WINGS AND NO TIRE SAUCE... THAT WOULD CERTAINLY SLOW THINGS DOWN A BIT


----------



## rcwolfee (May 17, 2003)

HOW ABOUT NO BIG WINGS AND NO TIRE SAUCE... THAT WOULD CERTAINLY SLOW THINGS DOWN A BIT[/quote]

:thumbsup:


----------



## dizzy (Jan 6, 2004)

I like it you may be on to something.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I like the idea but then you have a new problem. Special tire compounds that only last one run they are so soft to get grip.  I could see it happening......


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

OvalmanPA said:


> No product endorsement needed. Just name some names because I haven't seen one yet that doesn't stink to high heaven in one way or another.


Suntan Lotion of an SPF 30 or higher works real good.
I havn't tried it but I've heard Go-Jo hand cleaner works also.
Then there's many other's out there like what they used at the Snow birds.

With the suntan lotion you have no oily tires that you struggle to get dry before the start of the race. Their ready to go as soon as you wipe them off.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Tommygun43 said:


> Well said NCFRC. Not sure if you've been to Plattsburgh's track but they banned Paragon for this season and it's a great! I haven't had to take tylenol one time this year at the track! Also, my parents came to watch for the jeff sears memorial race. The first thing they said was "did they ban that smelly compound?" I was shocked they noticed. They only go to the track once a year. :thumbsup:


No I havn't , but I'd like to get over there , only a few hour drive .
I'm glad to hear your track has made this change.:thumbsup:


----------



## msave (Nov 1, 2008)

A race track in Northeast Ohio has had the same problem. Until, I believe a company in California, not sure though, came out with a product called "Sticky Kicks". Everyone seems to really like this product, and to the best of my knowledge, has gotten rid of the headaches, and hangover effect. It was used at a Trophy race last month, and was the only compound allowed. I used it, seemed to work well, and not much smell at all. The regulars at the track, were very happy with it, and no side effects!!!


----------

